# fujitsu-siemens Amilo A & Linux

## guydax

Qualcuno da ste parti ha un amilo A su cui e riuscito a installare linux ???

vorrei provare gentoo ma nn mi va di formattare a vuoto.

premetto ke ne redhat ne mandrake girano o meglio si installano tranquillamente ma al primo reboot vanno in kernel panic e nn kapisko ke modulo sia a craschare ;((

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Il sito di fujitsu-siemens certifica per linux sullo la serie D degli Amilo. Il datasheet e' reperibile a:

http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/partner/linux/server.shtm

Non so quanto siano differenti nel hardware le varie serie di Amilo.

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, abbastanza.

Cmq anch'io ho un amilo A e fra un pò proverò ad installarci Gentoo.

Vi farò sapere...

----------

## guydax

kmq pare ke il problema sia la mce ke con i kernel precedenti faceva panicare domani provo a installare pure gentoo e spero ke vada liscio kome la 9.1  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

kmq basta dare nomce kome parametro al boot se si incontrano problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## brainnolo

ti prego non usare le 'k', è un forum in italiano, ed in italiano la 'k' nemmeno esiste.

P.S: lo sto chiedendo come piacere personale ;P

----------

